# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  correctional officer drug test

## tankboy112

does anyone know if they test for aas

----------


## tomtoms76

NO, just coke and shit like that,iam sure of it.dont sweat it.

----------


## worldpower

im sure they don't in Illinois, i spoke to the main guy and they aren't even doing a polygraph because of the tight budget!

----------


## tankboy112

thanks

----------


## legobricks

Buddy of mine went thru it, your fine.

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

i had a similar question. been on D.O.C since i was 13. they never found the pro steroid or prohormones, or other things. yayo,bud,glass...ect

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

i meant they test for yayo, bud, and ice. my bad

----------


## jch3131

Yeah I sent in my application to our Sheriff Office and kinda sweatin the poly, not so much the urine test.

----------


## tankboy112

put a rock in ur shoe before u go in and every question u answere think about how bad the rock is hurting ur foot

----------


## largerthannormal

lmfao..i like it tankboy! haha

----------


## The Deuce

To tell ya the truth while the rock in the shoe will through off the Poly Test they are smart to know that lil secret and will fail you if you attempt to foil it. The best bet... TELL THE TRUTH !! It's really not that hard. If you are worrying about failing it for lying odds are that you shouldn't be applying to whatever you may be applying or taking a poly for. Grant it there are extenuating circumstances and those can be discussed with the appropriate people at the appropriate times after the Poly has been administered.  :7up:

----------

